# Motor is very very hot



## forever_lost (Aug 24, 2004)

Hi =)

I've noticed...since I bought my car- that anytime I lift the hood after I stop..its HOT. And I don't mean the typical heat coming from a motor, because my other car didn't do that. I mean its so hot it BURNS when you pick up the hood prop. Its so hot I have to stand back for about 5 minutes before I can even go under the hood. Yet, my thermostat isn't registering that my car is overheating or anything, radiator seems to be working fine. 

Is this normal with Nissans? Or is there something ELSE wrong with my car?


----------



## sleazyride (May 8, 2004)

i don't know for sure but i have a 93 thats the same way. i even put a scoop on thinking it might help but its still plenty hot. runs great so i am not going to worry unless i see smoke or flames. i think you will be alright.


----------



## niky (Jul 20, 2002)

If your car is still new, you might want to ask your dealership.

But, in my experience, most small-medium cars with bigger displacements generate a lot more heat under-hood. Some engines are naturally hot (my FSDE, in 2 cars that I own), while others don't seem so (my SR20)... is your car an old KA24 or then newer VQ one?


----------



## forever_lost (Aug 24, 2004)

UH... old KA24 or then newer VQ one? I have no idea what that is. It's a 95 Nissan Altima EXE or something. :eh:


----------



## plaidburybunny (Jun 23, 2004)

you have the ka24de. it probably does feel hotter than a lot of cars, because it is a smallish size car but has 2.4 liters of displacement, that causes higher engine bay temps overall. i think my engine is hot, but not hot enough to burn me, but i also take apart overheating laminators at work. not every car is exactly the same, and if it gives you no other problems, don't worry about it too much. perhaps check the plugs and wires to see if they look okay. and if it really bothers you that much, take it to the dealership.


----------



## forever_lost (Aug 24, 2004)

Thank you 

I'm changing my spark plugs today. I don't know if that has anything to do with anything but.. I don't think that they've ever been changed before. LOL


----------

